# Managing Anxiety - Article



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

The hyperlinks in this article did not work for me, but the information in the base article is helpful: http://www.mental-health-today.com/articles/anx1.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

bumpThe information in this anxiety article is important and helpful.Evie


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks, I've learned some new stuff today!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Mark up another great source of info from Evie! Now, just what would we do without you? I have had problems finding a good technique of a breathing exercise (as simple as that should be), but haven't found one as simple as I just read. Keep researching for us Evie..we need you. ((hugs))


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks Essencedechat, very helpful.Are you french?


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Rowe2- If you are looking for an excellent breathing program/exercise, look no further than Dr. Andrew Weil's Breathing CDs. You can get info at www.drweil.com because I forgot the real name of them.I found them in the library.They are excellent. The exercises are to be done a couple times a day a few minutes each time. They are honestly the best thing I've done for my IBS and managing it. Dr. Weil talks about a classification of disorders called "autonomic nervous system imbalance." Effective breathing helps to regulate that imbalance. I HIGHLY recommend this CD set.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Nope, not a French bone in my body, Jo-Jo. I did study it for 7 years once upon a time.Breathing is important, Cloverleaf. Now if I can just figure out how to control mine when all this gas is under my belt







Evie


----------

